# Power question.....



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

How do you guys handle multiple outlets? 

I have the tank on its own breaker. 15amp I believe and it goes to one gfi plug. From that plug I have two pc4 power bars, all full so 8 plugs in there...basically full house. 

I still need to plug in my third sol, the controller, so I need two more plugs, think I would overload the breaker? Would one of those 2-6 plug adapters work safely?

Now if I'm doing my math right (and I suck at math) it's watts/volts=amps. Household socket is 120v I think and if I add everything up I'm at about 5.65 amps....


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

If your still under 6A I dont see why you can add more.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Those PC4's will log amps for you. Log them over a few days and then base your load on that information.

Multiple breakers can't hurt but likely not required. Most people don't have their systems isolated on a breaker, your already aged of the game !


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

What they all said, you're alright. I don't see how you could go over 15A with what you have.

AI Sol @100%=1.5Ax3=4.5A (max)
Eheim 1262 1.2A
Vertex IN-180 0.75A
MP40 no more than 1A

So right there you're at 7.5A...if I can calcuate properly.
Sad that I know pretty much everything on your tank  Only thing I left off was the light for your sump but I thought that would be such low amperage that it wouldn't matter. Also the RKL doesn't take up that much amps so I didn't count it.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ah gotcha thanks guys. I guess the only thing to figure out now is how to add the two extra outlets that I need.... Is it ok to put a power bar into the pc4? Hate to be plugging power bars into power bars but I can use the highest rating amp socket on the pc4 and just run low wattage things like the sump light and the AI controller as to not over load that pc4 socket. I, thinking its ok since the pc4 will trip before anything


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I would suggest to either have an electrician come to your house and run a line from one of your outlets to your aquarium and hardwire the outlet to your stand with 4 plugs. This would ensure that you would be running a safe environment for your house. The insurance company couldn't say anything if there were some type of fire/flood/hazard. Also it shouldn't cost too much and if you ever moved the aquarium you could just disconnect the line from the wall. JoonowhaImeen?


----------



## TorontoBoy (Mar 14, 2013)

Flexin5 said:


> ...I have the tank on its own breaker. 15amp I believe and it goes to one gfi plug...


You could replace the standard dual wall outlet and box with a bank of wall outlets. Provided studs are not in the way and that you have space, after you turn the power off you cut out the old outlet box and replace it with one that can fit 2, 3 or 4 switches/wall outlets. These longer outlet boxes are available at your local big box reno store. Then you can gang together the GFI and 1-3 extra standard outlets. They will then be all GFI protected. It will be a little squished in there, but is convenient. Using standard household wiring is safer than extension cords.


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm an electrician and with a 15A breaker you can run maximum 80% of it to be safe so up to a maximum of 12A and your good to go.. I personally would never put a power bar to another power bar just for safety of one of them blowing up


----------

